# level 5 standards in laymans terms?



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/ng/resources/pdf/GA-214-10e-webversion.pdf


Should explain the differences between drywall 'levels'


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

techy did the work for you
google works wonders


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

thank you for the link techy.. I had read that over a few times.


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

chrisn said:


> techy did the work for you
> google works wonders


You are absolutely right... I use it often... I've clocked hundreds of hours on it..in my crash course in construction I've had to take, since my home was obliterated and I set forth rebuilding...

However, sometimes all the technical data, and terms---doesn't easily correspond to the visual I am seeing, or the processed used--so I try to get a bit more insight if I can.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is a link I haven't posted on this forum, you may have not seen it yet:http://literature.usg.com/pdf/J510.pdf

Gary


----------



## steelgoddess (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Gary. The link was very informative.


----------

